# Wie autoconf-2.53 installieren?

## Malawi

Hallo,

das Keramik Style für KDE braucht zum installieren autoconf-2.53. Ein autoconf --version ergibt 2.13. Wenn ich autoconf jetzt deinstalliere, und emerge sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.53a.ebuild eingebe wird es installiert, danach hab ich aber immer noch Version 2.13. Wie komme ich zur Version 2.53?

mfG Malawi

----------

## dek

Das sollte hiermit gehen:

```

export WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1"

```

----------

## Malawi

Das funktioniert nicht, ich hab immer noch Version 2.13. 

Das muss sich doch irgendwie updaten lassen. Verwende übrigens gentoo 1.2

mfG Malawi

----------

## dek

Ja das mit autoconf ist eine seltsame Sache. Standardmässig wird wohl Version 2.13 benutzt, da einige Programme mit der neuen Probleme haben.

Bei mir funktioniert das aber so wie ich es beschrieben habe:

```

# autoconf --version

Autoconf version 2.13

# export WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1"

# autoconf --version

autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.53a

Written by David J. MacKenzie and Akim Demaille.

Copyright 2002 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

```

----------

## Malawi

Sorry, dasc war mein Fehler. Ich dachte man muss autoconf nach export neu installieren.

Wenn ich aber export ausführe, und danach gleich das Installscript starte, wird autoconf-2.53 gefunden.

Für die Hilfe bedankt sich

Malawi

----------

